# HPE Mega Death cam info



## Logan55 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey Guys, im just wondering who all is running a Mega Death cam and what they think of it. What are the specs and how would it do in a Daily Driver, also what else besides a tune will need to be purchased with this cam swap. Thank you guys for any responses, I did do a search cause i figured this would be a highly talked on topic, but couldnt find anything, maybe i done it wrong, im still new and would like to thank you all for any response!


----------



## Logan55 (Mar 21, 2012)

Is no one running this cam, If not what are you guys running in your daily drivers?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It was done a lot early on when the GTO first came out. It's really too big of a cam for a DD IMHO. Yeah, just about any cam can be DD'ed but that one is an "up-top" cam and isn't made for the RPM ranges encountered in every day commuting. There are also cams that give about the same power without slamming the valve train.


----------



## Logan55 (Mar 21, 2012)

What would be some of those cams, ive looked on lunatis website and seen some voodoos, but I would like to hear what some of you guys are running and kno from experience, not just reading off of a companys website.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ed Curtos at Flowtech Inductions has some killer cams. I run a Streetsweeper HT. It's pretty popular with our cars. The Torquer V2 is another good one.


----------



## Logan55 (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok, Ive been looking at the torquer v2, and like the looks of it, would i need aftermarket springs or could i just cam, tune, and go?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You _HAVE_ to have springs with that lift. A complete kits of cam, springs, seats, retainers, locks and seals is highly recommended. A good "while your in there" is a new timing chain and possibly a better oil pump.


----------

